# Who is Jesus Christ To You?



## Royals

I would like to know *who Jesus Christ is to you*?

To me He is Son of God, Savior of mankind, Way, Truth and Life, Messiah, King of Kings (what He said Himself), and my best friend.

I would like to hear from other believers and atheists as well.


----------



## Kevin001

He is the one I turn to in my darkest hours, the one I thank when things are going well, my protector, father, and best friend.


----------



## ironjellyfish

To me he was a guy who carried a message of peace and love. I embrace such a message.


----------



## TheLastShy

A hairy guy with blue eyes I see in every church.


----------



## millenniumman75

He is all man and then some.
(beyond my post #141414 :lol)


----------



## VanitysFiend

Hank Scorpio said:


> The most successful doomsday cult leader ever.


That, so much that!


----------



## Royals

I wouldn't really call Jesus a cultleader. He sacrificed Himself for others, He didn't ask others to do that. He teached love others as yourself and about His Father in heaven. He didn't want to brainwash others but set them free. He didn't want to be worshipped or any honor, but to serve and honor God.


----------



## Kovu

Gods son


----------



## porter

I believe He is not only the Savior of mankind, but that He will also SAVE mankind as His title suggests; and so He is not just the "potential" Savior of mankind. You can not have the title of 'the Savior of mankind' and not actually save mankind. 

Just my humble 2 cents

Peace


----------



## Peaceislove

the only man who cared for all men.


----------



## PrincessV

Jesus Christ is the only one I can go to, my only hope and solace when there's no where else for me to turn to. He's my hope, and he's probably the only person who's been there for me throughout everything. He's always there for me, even when I don't believe he is. Having someone care for you like that is amazing.


----------



## JohnDoe26

He's my God, second person of the Holy Trinity, savior, master, teacher, best friend and the one who I love and try to live my life for.


----------



## Overdrive

A random dude who took a large amount of acid and became the son of god.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

God made flesh. The son of God. The only way to God and eternal salvation. Not a white bearded guy.

Not that i know him on a personal level.


----------



## Royals

Scrub-Zero said:


> God made flesh. The son of God. The only way to God and eternal salvation. Not a white bearded guy.
> 
> Not that i know him on a personal level.


Interesting. You don't believe in Him but do believe He is all those things.


----------



## 0blank0

He's the one who I keep turning away from when He's the one who gave me life, and He who gave His life for me. I believe in Him, I know He's in my heart but I fail miserably at letting him live in and through me each day like I should. I know He is my savior, He's one I can call friend. The one I can trust. He's my father. I'm just a stubborn rebellious disobedient child. And i wonder how much better life would be if I'd allow Him to guide me. Through my best days and on my worst days, everyday.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Royals said:


> Interesting. You don't believe in Him but do believe He is all those things.


Well i believe in him. I just have a hard time walking with him if that makes sense. I'm not as faithful as i would like and i'm hoping that believing is enough, as it says it is. I'll never be a perfect straight arrow. But clearly the main bad guy isn't a very good choice and choosing nothing at all is possibly worse.


----------



## doe deer

no one


----------



## Kilgore Trout

Back when I was religious(Muslim), the most important religious figure after Muhammad.
Now that I'm no longer religious, I don't know enough about him to have an opinion. Just that there were various sects and ideas emerging among the Jewish community and he was one of the people who created a new sect.


----------



## Royals

geraltofrivia said:


> Back when I was religious(Muslim), the most important religious figure after Muhammad.
> Now that I'm no longer religious, I don't know enough about him to have an opinion. Just that there were various sects and ideas emerging among the Jewish community and he was one of the people who created a new sect.


I suggest you read the gospels


----------



## Royals

Patch said:


> He's the one who I keep turning away from when He's the one who gave me life, and He who gave His life for me. I believe in Him, I know He's in my heart but I fail miserably at letting him live in and through me each day like I should. I know He is my savior, He's one I can call friend. The one I can trust. He's my father. I'm just a stubborn rebellious disobedient child. And i wonder how much better life would be if I'd allow Him to guide me. Through my best days and on my worst days, everyday.


Don't worry, we all fall short of the glory of God. At least you try and Jesus looks at you with full compassion and great love. He is by your side every step you take, picking you up when you fall down. Just imagine Him standing before you in your loneliest moments and embracing you. He is your friend. Just keep being faithful and thankful and trusting God


----------



## Royals

Scrub-Zero said:


> Well i believe in him. I just have a hard time walking with him if that makes sense. I'm not as faithful as i would like and i'm hoping that believing is enough, as it says it is. I'll never be a perfect straight arrow. But clearly the main bad guy isn't a very good choice and choosing nothing at all is possibly worse.


Well God knows we're not perfect as long as we try. And follow His commandments, loving others as ourselves and Him. Sometimes when we try to much to live up to His commandments we fail because no human can. So just relax and know that He loves you for who you are. If you believe in Him and try your best to keep His word you are safe. Just know you are good enough.

And you said it right, what are the alternatives? Nothing (being lost in sin in this world) or the enemy.

Like Simon Peter answered when Jesus asked 'Do you want to leave too?

"Lord, tow hom would we go? You have the words of eternal life" (John 6:6)


----------



## Farideh

Jesus Christ is our savior and rescuer. He's the way, the truth, and the life.


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> Jesus Christ used to mean the son of God to me, the savior of sinners, the one who was judged by God in our place. He doesn't mean that anymore to me. I'm leaning towards the idea of the biblical claims about him being exaggerations. I came to a realization that he wasn't really that great of a guy, at least judging by what the bible says about him, he said some nice things, but very un-nice things as well.


Well He is way nicer than the other human prophets right? Especially Muhammed and Joseph Smith?


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> I haven't researched other prophets much, but Jesus isn't nice enough to me... sending most of the human population to eternal torment.


Your own sin sepeartes you from God. God doesn't want no one to perish. God so loved the world He send His only Son so that those who believe will not persih but have everlasting life. So it's ouw own choice to go to wherever we want. Just live a good and righteous life, love others as yourself, believe in God and follow His commandments and you safe. Also do you believe it's not rightous and fair to punish criminals for their sins and reward a life full of goodness? Should crminals and murderers go to heaven? Is that justice?


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> I was just like you a few years ago, using the same arguments.
> 
> How about a scenario where relatively moral but non-christian people are murdered by a serial killer. The victims go to eternal hell, while the serial killer has a change of heart in prison and becomes a Christian and spends eternity in paradise. Is that justice?


Who says a moral person automatically goes to hell? He might get a chance. But it all depends on the ammount of sins. Anyone will be treated equally when it comes to sin. No one is better than another. It's all about your words and deeds. That is righteous judgement. Also that a person gets another chance and opportunity for redemption is merciful and loving from God. What if no criminal would get a chance and we all would be lost then there would be no chance for no one. So thankfully God has created a way out. We all should be judged on our life and wether we lived a good life or not.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Patch said:


> He's the one who I keep turning away from when He's the one who gave me life, and He who gave His life for me. I believe in Him, I know He's in my heart but I fail miserably at letting him live in and through me each day like I should. I know He is my savior, He's one I can call friend. The one I can trust. He's my father. I'm just a stubborn rebellious disobedient child. And i wonder how much better life would be if I'd allow Him to guide me. Through my best days and on my worst days, everyday.


Just out of curiosity your bio page says u'r bi. How do u square that with your Christianity? Do u see it as a sin to be attracted to women, or do u think that Christianity isn't intrinsically homophobic? Either way, I think u'd make a better humanist


----------



## 0blank0

VanitysFiend said:


> Just out of curiosity your bio page says u'r bi. How do u square that with your Christianity? Do u see it as a sin to be attracted to women, or do u think that Christianity isn't intrinsically homophobic? Either way, I think u'd make a better humanist


I might need to change that. I'm attracted to women, I would do things with them. But it's never happened but once and I wouldn't date a woman. So it's weird. Like I'm attracted to them sexually but that's as far as that goes. So yea, to me it's a sin but it's no different from lying, etc. Because no sin is greater than the other.


----------



## Ominous Indeed

Patch said:


> I might need to change that. I'm attracted to women, I would do things with them. But it's never happened but once and I wouldn't date a woman. So it's weird. Like I'm attracted to them sexually but that's as far as that goes. So yea, to me it's a sin but it's no different from lying, etc. Because no sin is greater than the other.





How?


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> So in your belief system a non-believer will go to heaven if he doesn't sin too much? That sounds better than what many Christians like to teach (hell for all non-believers). But I'm still not a fan of your teaching on salvation, its sounds purely work-based, as in doing good deeds to save yourself from eternal flames. That's another reason why I left Christianity.


A person will go to heaven if He doesn't live in sin, has repented, and follows God's/Jesus commandments. I am just saying sometimes if a person doesn't know about God for some reason and did what God told them to he might go to heaven. If He excepts Christ/God that is. Because I don't see any reason why a person who doesn't sin and loves and helps others automatically goes to hell. Because a lot of people didn't make that willingly choice. Also a lot of mentally sick people who are born with a certain problem can't always be accounted for their behavior. So you think it's not fair that if you worked a lifetime obeying God and loving others should deserve a reward? Or that a criminal who hated others and got away with his crimes gets punished? What is righteous or fair to you?


----------



## Kovu

Patch said:


> I might need to change that. I'm attracted to women, I would do things with them. But it's never happened but once and I wouldn't date a woman. So it's weird. Like I'm attracted to them sexually but that's as far as that goes. So yea, to me it's a sin but it's no different from lying, etc. Because no sin is greater than the other.


Do you believe it's okay to sin because others do? None of us are perfect so week identity where we could do better in some aspects and improve. The Bible speaks strongly about homosexuality,

22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.

19 The acts of the flesh are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## 0blank0

Demon Soul said:


> [/U]
> 
> How?


iiiii...I don't know enough about it. I was raised as a Christian and that's what I've heard, I don't know everything like I should. I fall short. But I also know that God is forgiving. He will forgive a murderer just as he would a lair...


----------



## 0blank0

Kovu said:


> Do you believe it's okay to sin because others do? None of us are perfect so week identity where we could do better in some aspects and improve. The Bible speaks strongly about homosexuality,
> 
> 22 Thou shalt not lie with mankind, as with womankind: it is abomination.
> 
> 19 The acts of the flesh are obvious: sexual immorality, impurity and debauchery; 20 idolatry and witchcraft; hatred, discord, jealousy, fits of rage, selfish ambition, dissensions, factions 21 and envy; drunkenness, orgies, and the like. I warn you, as I did before, that those who live like this will not inherit the kingdom of God.


No its just sin nature, living and being a part of this world. It's kind of hard not to sin.


----------



## Going Sane

A great man, that corrupt society didnt accept. A Revolutionary, one of a kind but not the only one in history. Many of my homies were named after him, like many great leaders he never died. Dead are those who are ignorant and sheep following the current trends.


----------



## Kovu

Patch said:


> No its just sin nature, living and being a part of this world. It's kind of hard not to sin.


God knows all of us will sin. It's why he sent Jesus, to forgive us for them. He knows you're limitations, if you're trying to change things he knows sometimes you will relapse. But he also knows you're capabilities, and you are able to follow his outlines in the Bible. It wouldn't be fair for those who followed his rules in thier lifetime to make into his kingdom as well as those who felt they didn't have to, would it?


----------



## 0blank0

Kovu said:


> God knows all of us will sin. It's why he sent Jesus, to forgive us for them. He knows you're limitations, if you're trying to change things he knows sometimes you will relapse. But he also knows you're capabilities, and you are able to follow his outlines in the Bible. It wouldn't be fair for those who followed his rules in thier lifetime to make into his kingdom as well as those who felt they didn't have to, would it?


I don't think it's possible to follow the 10 commandments. Jesus was the only one who could do that because he was born without sin. We are born into sin. And yes, when we allow Him to work through us, us (being in the spirit) the 10 commandments can be a guideline to help us. But we all fall short, because it's our nature to sin. Which is where forgiveness comes in. When you accept Him in your heart you have that stamp on you, you're his child and you have a place in heaven.


----------



## VanitysFiend

Patch said:


> I might need to change that. I'm attracted to women, I would do things with them. But it's never happened but once and I wouldn't date a woman. So it's weird. Like I'm attracted to them sexually but that's as far as that goes. * So yea, to me it's a sin but it's no different from lying, etc. Because no sin is greater than the other*.


In all honesty it's things like that that turned me off Christianity a long time, worshipping a god with no sense of proportionality wasn't something I could get behind. Without christian influence, can u think of any reason to oppose homosexual activity?


----------



## VanitysFiend

Patch said:


> iiiii...I don't know enough about it. I was raised as a Christian and that's what I've heard, I don't know everything like I should. I fall short. But I also know that God is forgiving. He will forgive a murderer just as he would a lair...


I sounds like u don't know your own religion very well? If you're from a protestant background I'd recommend just reading the bible, it's an important part of the protestant tradition that people should be able to read the bible in their own language unfiltered through priestly interpretation.


----------



## 0blank0

VanitysFiend said:


> I sounds like u don't know your own religion very well? If you're from a protestant background I'd recommend just reading the bible, it's an important part of the protestant tradition that people should be able to read the bible in their own language unfiltered through priestly interpretation.


I mean I know enough by what my preacher teaches but I don't know like I should. He said in order to have a relationship with God and to walk in the spirit you need to read the bible. And i don't read it. And it also says that as Christians we're to spread his word. Which is why I don't really teach people about Him because I can't really teach it like I should if I don't know it.


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> At first you said moral non-believers will go to heaven, but the next sentence you say they need to accept God/Christ? It still sounds like most of the people of the world will end up in hell.
> 
> In my view, people should be subjected to justice systems for their crimes on earth. In the afterlife however, I believe the things of this earth don't affect our eternal destination, and no one will be sent to suffer in some sort of hell, terrorist and victim will be happy together.


Ok let me be clear, those who are truelly safe, are the ones who repented of their sins, trust and believe in God/Jesus and obey in them. Yes, Jesus said the road to heaven is narrow. So more reason to live righteously.

Yes, so is it not logical that if people are punished on earth also in the afterlife? What about those who get away with their crimes? They don't receive fair judgment?


----------



## Royals

Patch said:


> I don't think it's possible to follow the 10 commandments. Jesus was the only one who could do that because he was born without sin. We are born into sin. And yes, when we allow Him to work through us, us (being in the spirit) the 10 commandments can be a guideline to help us. But we all fall short, because it's our nature to sin. Which is where forgiveness comes in. When you accept Him in your heart you have that stamp on you, you're his child and you have a place in heaven.


So you're basically saying for God anything is not possible? If the Holy Spirit lives inside of you it's not possible to follow His commandments and not live in sin? While God says that you can overcome any sin, and no sin is too strong, and Christ in you can conquer sin. And that He will give a way out from sin. Don't give up easily but fight daily to resist and overcome sin. How often do you sin as a believer? Daily? Born in sin is not a biblical concept. It says that sin came into the world but babies are born innocent and don't have the abbility to sin yet. From the age when you know you are responsible for your sin you know it's not right to sin. If you believe we are born into sin you think God created us sinfully and not perfect. We fall short of the glory of God but that's no excuse to sin. Yes, God is faithful to forgive if you might sin. But it should be more an exception than habit. Because any sinner serves sin and the devil so they can't serve God at the same time. Believing and accepting God is not enough. You also have to obey His word. So what do you do to battle and conquer sin?


----------



## Kovu

Patch said:


> I don't think it's possible to follow the 10 commandments. Jesus was the only one who could do that because he was born without sin. We are born into sin. And yes, when we allow Him to work through us, us (being in the spirit) the 10 commandments can be a guideline to help us. But we all fall short, because it's our nature to sin. Which is where forgiveness comes in. When you accept Him in your heart you have that stamp on you, you're his child and you have a place in heaven.


Do you think God would have created the ten commandments if he didn't think Humans were capable of following them? Wouldn't that be unfair? Think about what the people were doing when Moses showed the commandments to them...they were worshiping a idol. Moses asked who was on God's side and all the Levites gathered around him. The rest didn't survive.


----------



## AllTheSame

Royals said:


> So you're basically saying for God anything is not possible? If the Holy Spirit lives inside of you it's not possible to follow His commandments and not live in sin? While God says that you can overcome any sin, and no sin is too strong, and Christ in you can conquer sin. And that He will give a way out from sin. Don't give up easily but fight daily to resist and overcome sin. How often do you sin as a believer? Daily? Born in sin is not a biblical concept. It says that sin came into the world but babies are born innocent and don't have the abbility to sin yet. From the age when you know you are responsible for your sin you know it's not right to sin. If you believe we are born into sin you think God created us sinfully and not perfect. We fall short of the glory of God but that's no excuse to sin. Yes, God is faithful to forgive if you might sin. But it should be more an exception than habit. Because any sinner serves sin and the devil so they can't serve God at the same time. Believing and accepting God is not enough. You also have to obey His word. So what do you do to battle and conquer sin?


Royals, I'm just curious....have you never broken any of the ten commandments? Have you ever sinned?


----------



## Royals

humidity said:


> The afterlife is a new realm, I doubt it will be Earth 2.0, things of this life won't matter.
> 
> As long as there is a threat of hell, our good work and "love" for God will come from the selfish desire for self-preservation, just like the people of North Korea forced to cry and "love" their leader or face execution.


You doubt but Revelations says there will be a new earth, and the new kingdom of god will be in the city of Jerusalem. Where the righteous will life in God's presence. It's not about your good worrks, they are like filthy rags to God. It's about loving others as yourself and loving God. I am no slave to any system, I am free in God.


----------



## Royals

AllTheSame said:


> Royals, I'm just curious....have you never broken any of the ten commandments? Have you ever sinned?


Ofcourse. No human is perfect. But I have once lived in sin, now I am saved. I do not sin daily anymore., and I don't plan to. But if I might sin in the future I can ask for forgiveness. Because even as believers we are not perfect even though we try our best to live that way. But as long as there's a battle between the flesh and spirit sin will exist.


----------



## AllTheSame

Royals said:


> Ofcourse. No human is perfect. But I have once lived in sin, now I am saved. I do not sin daily anymore., and I don't plan to. But if I might sin in the future I can ask for forgiveness. Because even as believers we are not perfect even though we try our best to live that way. But as long as there's a battle between the flesh and spirit sin will exist.


So what makes you so qualified to try to force feed your version of religious doctrine as the truth....to the rest of us? I'm not a member of this website so that I can become more "educated" and "spiritually whole" by listening to your long-winded rants about sin and who is going to hell and who is not, I don't need to listen to the gospel according to Royals to be saved. My relationship with God is a very, very personal one and....I don't need you to show me the way, I don't need you to tell me how to go about having a relationship with God.

And it's not only inappropriate, it's offensive. What makes you think you are in any position to lecture me about how to live my life, about what is morally right and wrong, and how to reconcile my "sins" with God? Who do you think you are? Your posts are really bordering on spam now. You're just posting the same thing, over and over again now, and it should be obvious to you that most of the users here really don't want to hear it. If you want to preach, go to church. Volunteer to teach a CCE class or a VBS class (though, for the love of God, I really hope you don't).


----------



## Royals

AllTheSame said:


> So what makes you so qualified to try to force feed your version of religious doctrine as the truth....to the rest of us? I'm not a member of this website so that I can become more "educated" and "spiritually whole" by listening to your long-winded rants about sin and who is going to hell and who is not, I don't need to listen to the gospel according to Royals to be saved. My relationship with God is a very, very personal one and....I don't need you to show me the way, I don't need you to tell me how to go about having a relationship with God.
> 
> And it's not only inappropriate, it's offensive. What makes you think you are in any position to lecture me about how to live my life, about what is morally right and wrong, and how to reconcile my "sins" with God? Who do you think you are? Your posts are really bordering on spam now. You're just posting the same thing, over and over again now, and it should be obvious to you that most of the users here really don't want to hear it. If you want to preach, go to church. Volunteer to teach a CCE class or a VBS class (though, for the love of God, I really hope you don't).


Well this is spiritual forum right? I thought you asked a question because you were interested in me  I know a lot and i study a lot, and have a good relationship with God. So I just share and inform others. I had a conversation with Patch. You don't have to listen or agree, plenty others have questions and I answer them. As brothers and sisters in Christ we share the gospel. I speak from the Bible. As brothers and sisters we should motivate and inspire each other in faith. If you believe in God why do you try to stop the preaching and not encourage it? Leave that up to the non believers. Don't you love God's word? Don't you want others to hear it? I am doing what God asks me to do, help others understand His words. God wants us to spread the word and not try to stop anyone from telling it. I am not telling you what to do, I am only answering people's questions or comments and whoever feels they agree can answer me back. Is that forbidden?
I am not telling you what to say and I don't feel offended at all. I love to share opinions and discuss spiritual matters. Opinions differ but always when it's about God or the Bible people feel personally attacked, but other subject are ok. And they blame me of being judgmental but they themselves do the same thing. Not my intention, but God's word is offensive to some. I don't judge, it's the Bible that does. I can't save anyone, I can only make God's word clear. And this thread is not about this or me, but about Jesus.

I am talking in general to anyone who wants to hear but people take it personal. And let me have my the freedom to say what I want, like you have. God commands us to share the word and spread it. So help me do it


----------



## aquariusrising

Jesus is my savior who will save me from eternal damnation, he is my Lord.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Someone who threatens me to obey him and love him or else I'll be tortured forever in the pits of hell. Also, this same guy somehow claims he loves me and he gives me free will to choose.

He also claims to save me from what he is about to do to me if I don't let him save me.


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

Incarnation of Love


----------



## sad1231234

humidity said:


> The afterlife is a new realm, I doubt it will be Earth 2.0, things of this life won't matter.
> 
> As long as there is a threat of hell, our good work and "love" for God will come from the selfish desire for self-preservation, just like the people of North Korea forced to cry and "love" their leader or face execution.


I totally agree with you in both of those areas.


----------



## Kovu

@sad1231234 Their will be a new Earth just like the Bible said. Humans were meant to live on Earth not heaven.

13*No one has ever gone into heaven*except the one who came from heaven-the Son of Man.

If this is the case where did Moses, David and all the other prophets before Jesus go?

15*and I have the same hope in God as these men themselves have, that there will be a resurrection*of both the righteous and the wicked.

18*For this is what the*Lord*says-he who created the heavens,*he is God;
he who fashioned and made the earth,**he founded it; he did not create it to be empty,*but formed it to be inhabited-he says:"I am the*Lord, and there is no other.

28*Do not marvel at this, for*an hour is coming when*all who are in the tombs will hear his voice*29*and come out,*those who have done good to the resurrection of life, and those who have done evil to the resurrection of judgment.

What does the Bible say about a new Earth?

16*May grain*abound throughout the land,**on the tops of the hills may it sway.May the crops*flourish like Lebanon*and thrive[a]*like the grass of the field.

24*And the inhabitant shall not say, I am sick: the people that dwell therein shall be forgiven their iniquity.

4*He will judge*between the nations*and will settle disputes*for many peoples.They will beat their swords into plowshares*and their spears into pruning hooks.Nation will not take up sword against nation nor will they train for war anymore.

https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Isaiah+11:6-9 Isaiah 11 6-9


----------

